# St Thomas and Bertha



## Billpcti (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone hear about tropical storm Bertha and potential impact on Caribbean? Leaving for St Thomas (hopefully) Wed. morning.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 5, 2008)

and I'm leaving Sat.  shaggy


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 5, 2008)

This is a good site to check Bertha's progress.http://www.wunderground.com/tropical/


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2008)

It should not impact the islands with the exception of perhaps Bermuda.


----------



## Judy (Jul 13, 2008)

Just got back from St. Croix.  Bertha brought us rough seas, but not bad enough to keep boats in harbor.  No wind or rain.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 14, 2008)

IMO this is the best web site for Caribbean hurricane watch  and information http://stormcarib.com/


----------

